# Flame angel :)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

AM finally gettin my hands on a flame angel! Should be here on the 24th!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

What a beautiful fish Marty!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You still talking about that fish?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

The Flame Angel is one fish I have had on my mind besides the Coral Beauty Angel. I hear the Phillipines variety are more colorful.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

gorgeous fish marty. if he nips your corals, feel free to send him or your corals to me.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

You mean like the one I have in my tank?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Osiris said:


> AM finally gettin my hands on a flame angel! Should be here on the 24th!


See Marty, If you had bought it from me I could have had it to you by Wednesday the 18th.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Reefneck, I envy your tank. Envy it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL @ Reefneck !


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

beautiful clams reefneck..I bought one about six months ago...the lfs said they only average about six months in captivity. Mine died on the six month..(pissed)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

If they told you that they are doing something wrong. I recently sold one that was at least 7 years old in captivity. I have had my purple Crocea longer than what they told you.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

ReefAddict, they probbaly died because you only had 80 watts of light over them..


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

no not clams the flame angel


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, But my Flame is older than that too.  Angels period are not the hardiest of fishes though.


----------

